# Motorcycle brackets on rear of hymer S660



## Proff (Jul 22, 2005)

Has anyone got the slideout motorcycle rack fitted to their Hymer?
If so does it have the "T" shaped metal brackets that you fasten the bike to?
My Hymer has the fixings on the rear as per photo below but No  "T" pieces>>
I need a drawing, measurements or close up pics of the "T" brackets.
Or has anyone got one for sale? condition immaterial as I have a great Fabricator friend 
Every time I see them on another Hymer, it's either going in wrong direction or I'm stopped ...
All help and advice greatfully received .............


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Afraid yours must be the same as mine, we have no T piece, in fact did not realise this was possible, would be interested to know if and how you get sorted.

Regards.


----------



## Proff (Jul 22, 2005)

I've found a few pics on t'internet fingy 
If you have anything like this lying around, please drop me a pm 
I'm intrigued how the lock mechanism works when they are in "sticky out" position :wink:


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*hello prof !!*

 
i can send you a desription of metal width and depth it is box metal . 
you can make up your own then if you want , 
and it should go up against the stacheons of the bike , this help proff ,

have fun ,  
denton.


----------



## Proff (Jul 22, 2005)

That would be brilliant Denton 
A couple of photographs would help as well 
please send to >>
keithstevenson2 *at* tiscali.co.uk
My fabricator is standing by, ideally i'd like to use the carrier to take my Beemer up to Derby for ukgser "do" 12/15th Sept


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*will do !!!!!!!!!!1111*

i will do this for you no problem ,

dimentions complete ok. 
give me a couple of days , am busy at moment , getting my shed up and running ready for the busy period m of doing stuff , fabricating my own beeny box,s.

all the very best , denton.


----------

